# Farming Simulator 2013 - 'No More Space' on converted mod



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had a read of hundreds of forums etc and I cannot find a fix for this. I've tried everything I could personally think of and nothing has worked.

From what I've read, it's most likely a lua error. Does anyone know lua scripting and think they could fix this mod for me?

This is my log file for the error:


```
GIANTS Engine Runtime 5.0.1 (build date: Feb  1 2013)
Copyright (c) 2008-2012, GIANTS Software GmbH (www.giants-software.com), All Rights Reserved.
Copyright (c) 2003-2012, Christian Ammann and Stefan Geiger, All Rights Reserved.
Application: FarmingSimulator2013
Main System
  Core(s): 12 @ 3.2 GHZ
  OS: Windows NT 6.1 64-bit
Physics System
  Driver: NVIDIA PhysX Runtime
  Version: 2.8.3
  Thread(s): 2
Input System
  Keyboard enabled
  Mouse enabled
  Gamepad/Joystick enabled
  Force Feedback enabled
    Name: Logitech Extreme 3D
    Name: Logitech Driving Force GT USB
Sound System
  Driver: OpenAL
  Version: 1.1
  Device:  Generic Software
  Max. sources: 256
Render System
  Driver: OpenGL
  Card Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
  Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
  Version: 4.2.12002 Compatibility Profile Context 9.12.0.0
    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc not supported
    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option not supported
    GL_NV_vertex_program3 not supported
    max_texture_layers: 8
  OpenGL initialization successful
Hardware Profile
  Level: Very High (forced)
  View Distance Coeff: 1.300000
  Shadow Quality: 2.000000
  Skip Mipmaps: 0
  LOD Distance Coeff: 1.300000
  Terrain LOD Distance Coeff: 2.000000
  Foliage View Distance Coeff: 1.600000
Farming Simulator 2013 INT
  Version: 1.4.0.0 RC15
  Available Languages: en de fr es it ru jp
  Language: en
Game vehicle types loaded
Mod directory: C:/Users/John/Documents/My Games/FarmingSimulator2013/mods
Load mod: Fastrac
Warning: Only zip mods are supported in multiplayer. You need to zip the mod Fastrac to use it in multiplayer.
data/sky/sky_day_night.i3d (0.00mb in 7865.81 ms)
data/sky/rain.i3d (0.00mb in 0.35 ms)
data/sky/hail.i3d (0.00mb in 0.21 ms)
data/maps/map01.i3d (49.22mb in 3671.92 ms)
dataS2/character/pedestrians/casual07.i3d (0.32mb in 44.44 ms)
dataS2/character/pedestrians/casual08.i3d (0.53mb in 59.36 ms)
dataS2/character/pedestrians/executive03.i3d (0.27mb in 38.83 ms)
dataS2/character/pedestrians/casual03.i3d (0.33mb in 43.88 ms)
dataS2/character/pedestrians/casual15.i3d (0.40mb in 51.71 ms)
data/vehicles/steerable/lizard/golfCart.i3d (0.89mb in 68.97 ms)
data/character/farmer/farmer_player.i3d (1.75mb in 30.85 ms)
data/vehicles/trucks/milktruck.i3d (1.19mb in 92.75 ms)
data/vehicles/cars/car6.i3d (0.38mb in 17.50 ms)
data/vehicles/cars/car7.i3d (0.47mb in 21.90 ms)
Warning: Character 169 not found in texture font (Modell: Prchy

Textur: Prchy



Unterhaltskosten: 80  / Tag).
data/vehicles/cars/car5.i3d (0.37mb in 16.75 ms)
Error loadVehicle: unknown type 'Fastrac.JCBFastrac3185' in 'C:/Users/John/Documents/My Games/FarmingSimulator2013/mods/Fastrac/JCBFastrac3185.xml'
data/vehicles/cars/car4.i3d (0.33mb in 13.47 ms)
```
And I will send you the mod file on request. I'm not sure of the rules on uploading stuff here, since the mod is not actually mine, I'm just converting it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you thought of going to developers of the mod and asking if they have a fix? That's often the best bet, since they know their mod best. 

Alternatively, if you can get permission from the developers to work on the mod, we may be able to assist you further.

First, some basic steps:

Tried reinstalling the mod?
Double-checked that you have any required dependencies such as .Net framework, the latest patch etc?
Ensured that no other mod is running, to confirm compatibility issues?
Reinstalled the game?
Ran the game as administrator?
Made sure the game and the mod files are in your Anti-Virus exception list?


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

These don't really apply and are unnecessary as I know it's a coding error within the mod.

1. Not possible, you don't reinstall it. You simply copy the mod into a folder. Though I have tried many different versions.

2. All of those are updated. I use programs to check they're up to date, and the game works fine otherwise - even with 500MB of other mods.

3. I've run it as the only mod when I was trying to make it work myself

4. Has no effect.

5. Has no effect.

6. N/A.


I have no idea who the original modders are. As far as I'm aware, this is a mod for FS2011 that was created by someone (unknown) that has then been converted to FS2013 by someone else who is also unknown as I have downloaded hundreds of mods at a time and keep no track of who is the uploader/author to any of them.

Whoever the converter for this mod was did a poor job and clearly didn't know what they were doing.

Any lua experience as from what I've read all over the place, lua script codes are what cause this error.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay. I'll contact our programming guys internally to see if we can get you some help with .Lua. I'm sorry I do not have the expertise to assist you further.


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah right. I don't personally have any clue about lua. I've used it the most miniscule amount from within a Minecraft mod. Haha. But other than that, I've never used it.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Without telling us about the mod it is very hard to do anything about it. I don't have a lot of experience with lua, but I have some with c so I might be able to look at it.


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Well it's a tractor (jcb fastrac 3185) but it uses lua scripts to control things such as lights and inassume the physics too. As far as i'm aware, the whole giants engine works that way. Not much more i can say. Unless someone has experience with modding a game by giants, i doubt you'll be ableto fix it easily. Want the files to look at?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I don't have any experience with their code. The other thing that it is most likely that their code is proprietary. I might recommend that you look at their contact page.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the game, nor does it really seem to peek my interest, however, a quick search told me that 3185 is not the newest version of that mod. Please give the below link a try (back-up your original mod). It is for the 8310 version, posted today.

JCB Fastrac 8310 - JCB - Tractors - LS 2013 MODS - Farming Simulator 2013 Mods

If that doesn't work, I'm afraid I really couldn't say. The only thing that REALLY screams out at me from your error log is "Warning: Only zip mods are supported in multiplayer. You need to zip the mod Fastrac to use it in multiplayer." So, if it actually in a ZIP archive, for is it just open documents?


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

I've used it as both. When I was debugging and testing I had it as a folder for ease of use. But I put it directly in the folder because the zipped version wasn't working.

Unfortunately, that link you posted seems to be down, but no one seems to have uploaded a WORKING JCB Fastrac as a mod for 2013 and I have no idea why. It was my favourite mod from 2011!


----------

